# Changing headlight bulbs?



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

Does anyone know how to change the headlight bulbs. I don't want to screw anything up by forcing anything. Please let me know. Thanx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

nevermind, i figured it out. i dont think sometimes!


----------

